# Tuesdays Report



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Conditions today were similar to the last couple days, light winds and not much tide. It was a slow peck early then picked up mid morning. We got on a good school of fish and caught some solid trout up to 3 lbs.

I still have a couple spots available for Wednesday's singles trip. If you'd like to jump in give me a call. I'm also open Monday 15th, Tues 16th, Sat 20th and Sun 21st. Give me a call to book a trip.

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides 





Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Mojo Sportswear
www.mojo-gear.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com


----------

